# Financially can't afford a good diet, need ideas



## danram (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all

Been awhile since I posted...recently got made redundant and cash is very low, can't afford protein as I live on my own all money is going on bills, I'm pretty much at the parents everyday stealing there food ha, I am starting to lose weight which I don't want, to sum it up they aren't gym heads and have typical family food, weatabix, tinned food, eggs etc

Basically anyone got any ideas or tips to keep size on, should I just eat as much as possible even if it's bad foods?

Surely some other people have been here.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

do you live near an asian store? go there and find the stupidly sized packs of rice pasta or what ever has a good carb and protein content for starts, EVOO for fats the the cheapest by far for pure macro's. for other protein im not sure, whey is generally the cheapest source


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm on a tight budget atm and I recommend minced beef, eggs, tuna, chicken, milk, oats, rice, frozen veg, peanut butter. Keep eyes peeled for special offers.

I'd rather eat less quality food than a pile of processed chit with dreadful macros and trans fat, sodium ect


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just try flexible dieting and use myfitnesspal to get somewhere near your macros. Not ideal but better than getting fat.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Flexible dieting will provide the exact same results as any other way of eating.

If you're at maintenance/surplus 0.8g of protein per lb would be fine. 0.33-0.45g fat per lb and rest carbs, carbs are cheap, can buy in bulk and tasty


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Eggs are dirt cheap for protein. 15 for £1-1.50 tops. Fish and chicken are mega cheap frozen from farm foods. Cans of tuna dirt cheap. Decent carb source - rice - oats etc are really cheap per kg.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You can eat loads for pennies. Value super noodles are 20p a pack. A kg of rice is about a pound. High protein pasta at tesco is 80p a packet. Spuds are £2 for 2.5kg, bread £1 a loaf. Small tin of much peas is about 50p and has 15g protein. Bakes beans 30p a tin and has 20g protein, frozen vegetables £1 per kg, eggs 15 for £1.50. 1200 calorie pizza £1.

You can eat tons for a few £ a week.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Can eat pretty well for about £25 a week mate, things are pretty tight for me too at the moment so be shopping at aldi! Except my chicken which I get from butchers.

90 eggs - £6 a week

1.5kg mince beef - £5.20 a week

5kg chicken - £30 a month

8 tins tuna - £4.65 A week

£23.40 total a week! Oats rice potatoes and bananas are dirt cheap sources for carbs so will only be a few quid a week.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I can eat 4000cals a day for less than £30 a week no problem.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rice lentils eggs


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

mate whole oats, tuna and eggs. Cheap as fk and you will get hench as fk. boring and bland, but if you want it bad enough


----------



## danram (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks alot lads, can get hold of most of them so I will stuff as much in as I can!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

danram said:


> Thanks alot lads, can get hold of most of them so I will stuff as much in as I can!


What's your budget?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

sardines at around 35p a tin, good fats and protein in one.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Minced beef, eggs, cans of tuna from B&M or home bargains. Cheap tinned tomatoes and fresh onion (pennies) to add the mince while it's cooking - cheapo spag bol  I practically live on spag bol when money's tight.

Carbs are dirt cheap. Rice, potatoes, pasta, bread etc.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidl does cheap tuna for 60p a can, also oats high in clean carbs and not bad on protein, works well for breakfast or lunch also I get 5kg of chicken breasts for £19 in Macro but I'd stay away from the cheap frozen chicken as that seems to be full of Chems and water weight.

I don't forget lots of spices to spruce up the flavour, again lidl do very cheap spices and that can turn a bland paupa meal on a delicious feast once some spices and sauces are added  enjoy being poor you will probably learn to make much better food when your forced too


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Can eat pretty well for about £25 a week mate, things are pretty tight for me too at the moment so be shopping at aldi! Except my chicken which I get from butchers.
> 
> 90 eggs - £6 a week
> 
> ...


How do you eat your eggs? I'm getting through about 30 a week and getting so sick of them. Literally cant bare the thought of eating them anymore.


----------



## Amazingmonkey (Nov 30, 2014)

brown rice..pork...vegs...eggs...milk..


----------



## Amazingmonkey (Nov 30, 2014)

90 eggs!!! hope you taking out the yoke on some....you can get egg white powder cheap aswel


----------



## Fracked (Jun 11, 2013)

sardines 38p asda

chicken breasts £5 kilo musclefood sometimes cheaper if you have a code

oats £1 per kilo

white fish fillets basics frozen sainsburys £3.30 per kilo

frozen veg 1£ per kilo

unflavoured whey

sweet potatoes £1 per kilo asda


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I like this thread, some great ideas floating about.

Cheap chicken is one I've always struggled with.. Farmfoods is cheap but as said, no doubt it's mostly water/crap.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

troponin said:


> How do you eat your eggs? I'm getting through about 30 a week and getting so sick of them. Literally cant bare the thought of eating them anymore.


With salmon and rice or scrambled on toast with baked beans. Occasionally treat myself to a few boiled eggs lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

silverzx said:


> I like this thread, some great ideas floating about.
> 
> Cheap chicken is one I've always struggled with.. Farmfoods is cheap but as said, no doubt it's mostly water/crap.


chicken is really cheap, go to local butchers, i pay £19 for 5kg of chicken breast


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Bora said:


> chicken is really cheap, go to local butchers, i pay £19 for 5kg of chicken breast


I did try one Bora and it shrunk in weight by about 50% once cooked and didn't taste all that great. He does lovely 100% pork sausages but his chicken...

Maybe I need to try another!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

silverzx said:


> I did try one Bora and it shrunk in weight by about 50% once cooked and didn't taste all that great. He does lovely 100% pork sausages but his chicken...
> 
> Maybe I need to try another!


yeah try another, make sure there grade A aswell


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For protein the cheapest source is unflavoured whey from the likes of Bulk Powders, provided you are able to afford to buy in 5kg bags. All of the protein sources mentioned in this thread are more expensive per g of protien. The potential advantage of say eggs though is that they provide far more calories per £ due to the fat content, as well as containing micronutrients.

For carbs Tesco value oats are probably the cheapest option.

In the OP's position I'd be eating maintenance calories from whatever I could whilst training in whatever way I could. Number one priority of course needs to be finding a new job, hope you can find something soon.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't go wrong with 20% fat mince... should be able to pick it up for £3 a kg easy... that's 75p a 250g portion. Fry he whole kg it off with an onion and chuck on a small carton of passata or tin of toms (30p). Have it with rice or pots (buy in bulk and it's pennies).

Chuck in a few unflavored whey shakes and jobs a gooden.


----------



## Ritchie_Canes (Jul 16, 2014)

silverzx said:


> I like this thread, some great ideas floating about.
> 
> Cheap chicken is one I've always struggled with.. Farmfoods is cheap but as said, no doubt it's mostly water/crap.


I get 5kg chicken breasts from Booker for £20, very little shrinkage or water, roughly 225g per breast


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ritchie_Canes said:


> I get 5kg chicken breasts from Booker for £20, very little shrinkage or water, roughly 225g per breast


yeah Booker are the same ones sold by Macro £19 for 5KG which I buy...no shrinkage when cooking and no yellow goo...I tried the frozen breasts £30 for 10kg but total garbage, tasted like $hite and yellow goo came out of them, they also shrank by about a 3rd!

Booker 5kg = GTG


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Find a farm shop, I spend £5 on 25kg of spuds.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

@ uni lived off pasta, rice, eggs and bulk chicken from the supermarket or co op whichever had the best deals, used to marinade it all then freeze.

but eggs is by far the cheapeast source of proteing u can get, used to make my full fat milk, nesquick and egg shakes lol


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

ivc previously done weetabix for breakfast, shake after gym, 2 eggs,

veggies

next meal bit if chicken, bit of cheap pasta. veggies

snack on u guessed it, eggs, half can of tuna

before bed, anything like ice cream, a watered down shake, and maybe a handful of brown rice if im feeling peckish,,

i wasnt hungry and stayed in good shape, must ass i only did this because tren shot my appetite but i ddnt spend much on food.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

What's your weekly food budget mate? Plenty of students out there on pretty clean bulking diets for £20-30 a week.

Definitely worth lowering your protein intake a bit, since protein is by far more expensive than carbs or fats. Several options for protein, the most cost-effective method would be a big bag of unflavoured whey which you can obviously make shakes with or even add to your food to increase the protein content, and give things like oats a more creamy texture. If not then tuna and eggs, also cheap frozen mince is full of protein and fat. Carbs are easy; oats, rice and pasta are dirt cheap and contain protein, as well as things like bread and pizza which again typically carries fats too. Tinned foods such as beans, bolognese etc are good for cheap macros. Could add in some olive oil for extra good fats if needed.



Super $ingh said:


> @ uni lived off pasta, rice, eggs and bulk chicken from the supermarket or co op whichever had the best deals, used to marinade it all then freeze.
> 
> but eggs is by far the cheapeast source of proteing u can get, used to make my full fat milk, nesquick and egg shakes lol


Eggs are a good source of protein, but for price per gram of protein whey from one of the bulk suppliers is actually the cheapest source. Tuna also works out cheaper than eggs in terms of cost per gram of protein, if you don't mind eating supermarket own-brand mush :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Halal butchers are very cheap.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Liver.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

if you need to hit say 3000 cals a day you could eat this over a day

6 scoops whey protein Whey Protein Powder Shake The Protein Works = £1.50 = 594 cals

200g tesco value oats = £0.15 = 760 cals

100g whole earth peanut butter = £1.41 = 592 cals

6 eggs = £0.48 = 486 cals

250g lean turkey thigh mince = £1.22 = 325 cals

125g uncooekd basmati rice = 0.29 = 440 cals

total cost £5.06 total cals = 3197 cals


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

oh and can someoen show me proof that flexible dieting will provide exaclty the same results as clean eating


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I pay 30 quid a week. Big up Lidls.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> oh and can someoen show me proof that flexible dieting will provide exaclty the same results as clean eating


Plenty of people who are professional bodybuilders, powerlifters and so on use these methods.

The burden is on you to prove it doesn't display the same results. 

Would like to also point out a quote from Layne Norton that he posted today infact..


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm lucky and the rest of the boys in north wales we have good old tony doyles cheap as fook butcher big bag of chicken breast £10 10 rump steaks £10 or sirloin I get all my meat there.. You could try the smack heads tell them wot you won't and cost you next to nothing that's who I used to get al my meat through and the professional shop lifters not that I'm condoning it......??? Much you got to do wot ya got to do...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tesco value mince, 800g for 2.70ish

Tesco value white fish fillets.. can't remember how much it is but it's absolutely dirt cheap

B+M tinned tuna(bigger than normal tins slightly) 50p a can

Whey

Oats in a shake

Value pizzas

EVOO

Eggs

Rice

Couscous (much more enjoyable than rice)

Milk

Cheap tinned fish like mackeral/sardines!

Tesco value midget gems there's like 800 calories in a 25p bag! Heeench


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

I use makro chicken. £19 for 5kg is a bargain. Also, they do good prices on steak and mince beef. If you eat oats (cheap), chicken, rice, mince beef, steak, pasta and veg you'll be going ok


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

go to tesco get fish and steak from the fresh counter, stroll to the veg section pick up potatoes & veg, go to self service section scan spuds, but don't scan the label for your meat/fish "weigh" it as potatoes, place swiftly in a bag. I recently had 2kg of salmon for around £3.

I mean someone I know, not me 

Farm foods also do great deals on meat & veg I bought 3 bags of chicken for £10.



Deffo get your self to tesco though


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

swell said:


> go to tesco get fish and steak from the fresh counter, stroll to the veg section pick up potatoes & veg, go to self service section scan spuds, but don't scan the label for your meat/fish "weigh" it as potatoes, place swiftly in a bag. I recently had 2kg of salmon for around £3.
> 
> I mean someone I know, not me
> 
> ...


Wow. Your clever enough to realise it's easy to steal at self serve yet too stupid to make it free. Interesting.


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

My student meal for cheapness was a pack of minced turckey, tin of tesco healthy living baked beans or mixed bean salad with chopped toms, onion and/or pepper and rice/pasta. Probably get 3 meals out of it and is pretty clean.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

silverzx said:


> I like this thread, some great ideas floating about.
> 
> Cheap chicken is one I've always struggled with.. Farmfoods is cheap but as said, no doubt it's mostly water/crap.


Ive always bought Aldi's value frozen chicken breast, nowhere near as much water comes out of it as you might think actually i for one was pleasently surprised when i first got them, £3.99 per kg so its decent enough for what i need it for personally


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Plenty of people who are professional bodybuilders, powerlifters and so on use these methods.
> 
> The burden is on you to prove it doesn't display the same results.
> 
> Would like to also point out a quote from Layne Norton that he posted today infact..


that doesnt really say much and until Layne shows proof then i'll not believe it. Dont forget that some of Layne's points on things like starvation mode have been completley debunked recently.

what i'm saying is that if you think that say getting 400g carbs from sweets a day compared to 400g of good quality carb sources will yield the same result then i think you're mistaken mate. yes having say a choc bar a day as long as you plan it in then it wont do any harm but to eat sh1tty foods just coz it looks like same c/p/f ratio as other decent foods will mean you'll do just the same IMO isn't true


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> that doesnt really say much and until Layne shows proof then i'll not believe it. Dont forget that some of Layne's points on things like starvation mode have been completley debunked recently.
> 
> what i'm saying is that if you think that say getting 400g carbs from sweets a day compared to 400g of good quality carb sources will yield the same result then i think you're mistaken mate. yes having say a choc bar a day as long as you plan it in then it wont do any harm but to eat sh1tty foods just coz it looks like same c/p/f ratio as other decent foods will mean you'll do just the same IMO isn't true


Until Layne shows proof lol.

Laynes starvation mode thing is just a money maker, from anecdote. Flexible Dieting is not a new thing, it was done by Olympians years ago also. No-one said to eat 400g of sweets either - you're one of those people who thinks Flexible dieting is eat whatever you want as long as you hit macros or something? Because it is not.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Until Layne shows proof lol.
> 
> Laynes starvation mode thing is just a money maker, from anecdote. Flexible Dieting is not a new thing, it was done by Olympians years ago also. No-one said to eat 400g of sweets either - you're one of those people who thinks Flexible dieting is eat whatever you want as long as you hit macros or something? Because it is not.


i beleive in you are what you eat and eating clean will give better results than eating flexibile. but by flexible how flexible do you mean? give me an example of a days eating with flexible dieting


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i beleive in you are what you eat and eating clean will give better results than eating flexibile. but by flexible how flexible do you mean? give me an example of a days eating with flexible dieting


The Dirt on Clean Eating | Wannabebig


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> Ive always bought Aldi's value frozen chicken breast, nowhere near as much water comes out of it as you might think actually i for one was pleasently surprised when i first got them, £3.99 per kg so its decent enough for what i need it for personally


Will give them a go cheers! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Until Layne shows proof lol.
> 
> Laynes starvation mode thing is just a money maker, from anecdote. Flexible Dieting is not a new thing, it was done by Olympians years ago also. No-one said to eat 400g of sweets either - you're one of those people who thinks Flexible dieting is eat whatever you want as long as you hit macros or something? Because it is not.


and why is it LOL to ask Layne to show proof? As a scientist shouldnt he back up his claims with proof?

If by flexible dieting you mean eating the same cpf breakdown including the same amount of saturated fats, same amount of sugar then if you were eating cleanly then yes it may work. BUY if you are trying to say that you can eat carbs from any carb sources and fats then i don't agree


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> and why is it LOL to ask Layne to show proof? As a scientist shouldnt he back up his claims with proof?
> 
> If by flexible dieting you mean eating the same cpf breakdown including the same amount of saturated fats, same amount of sugar then if you were eating cleanly then yes it may work. BUY if you are trying to say that you can eat carbs from any carb sources and fats then i don't agree


Can I use lurpak instead of evoo?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Will give them a go cheers! :thumbup1:


No worries mate, admittedly probably not the best quality of chicken about but ive been eating the stuff for nearly 3 years now and its not done me no harm


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> and why is it LOL to ask Layne to show proof? As a scientist shouldnt he back up his claims with proof?
> 
> If by flexible dieting you mean eating the same cpf breakdown including the same amount of saturated fats, same amount of sugar then if you were eating cleanly then yes it may work. BUY if you are trying to say that you can eat carbs from any carb sources and fats then i don't agree


For body-composition, yes - yes you can. This is why there are plenty of people doing this now.

It doesn't matter whether you agree or not, lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Can I use lurpak instead of evoo?


i think lard is better


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> For body-composition, yes - yes you can. This is why there are plenty of people doing this now.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether you agree or not, lol.


I'd actually love to see 2 members on here do this. Both of similar builds, same type of training and one use a flexible diet and the other the normal clean eating diet and see the results.

You're right mate it doesnt matter if i agree coz end of the day who am i? i'm a nobody. Would be interesting to see the types of flexible diets used by the olympians you've mentioned though


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> I'd actually love to see 2 members on here do this. Both of similar builds, same type of training and one use a flexible diet and the other the normal clean eating diet and see the results.
> 
> You're right mate it doesnt matter if i agree coz end of the day who am i? i'm a nobody. Would be interesting to see the types of flexible diets used by the olympians you've mentioned though


Mike Mentzer was one that comes to mind instantly.











https://www.facebook.com/John.ProHollywood

John Hollywood bringing in people shredded and getting them all their pro cards with flexible dieting.

I'm not telling you to do it, you can do as you want - just don't say it doesn't produce the same results.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i think lard is better


Thanks mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Mike Mentzer was one that comes to mind instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the first fella is a bell but the second one seems more knowledgable and what he says I agree with. My point is that I believe that not all fats are the same and neither are carbs. So therefore I think you do need to watch what type of carbs and fats you intake.

I know from experience when you are in contest prep that using high GI carbs or low gi carbs can make a huge difference to your condition. I don't know any high level competitive bber's who are eating ice cream while on contest prep.

Also what about considering the long-term health impacts of eating foods with a poor food composition or quality? For example maccies, it may fit your macros but the long-term health impacts can't be overlooked. The role of trans fats in particular from eating junk food has virtually no role in helping to enhance body composition or for your overall health.

But as said before maybe the answer is actually in the middle of iifym and clean eating. But I would still like to see two people of similar stats and they do exactly the same training, eat same amount of cals with same macro breakdown yet one does clean eating and one does iifym and see what the results are after say 16 weeks.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Well the first fella is a bell but the second one seems more knowledgable and what he says I agree with. My point is that I believe that not all fats are the same and neither are carbs. So therefore I think you do need to watch what type of carbs and fats you intake.
> 
> I know from experience when you are in contest prep that using high GI carbs or low gi carbs can make a huge difference to your condition. I don't know any high level competitive bber's who are eating ice cream while on contest prep.
> 
> ...


But you're misunderstanding what IIFYM / Flexible dieting is (it's not an extreme) - it's more like.. 80/20 70/30 at most - like 70% whole foods, etc and 30% of your favourite/treat type foods.

The extreme IIFYM is where you just eat "junK" 24/7 but the problem is thats what kids ssay they do now because they want to brag about flexible dieting, but that isn't what it is, nor is it ever what it was. I don't think you and I even disagree here.

IIFYM = 70-80% whole, nutritious foods - the other 20-30% foods you want to eat, ice cream, pizza, etc - IF you choose; obviously some days you may not want to

Extreme IIFYM = Eat like a moron - but it's hard to hit macros eating "junk" food only anyway, although with things like Whey it makes it do-able.

I am not advocating eat McDonalds all the time, but as an example if you had a decent calorie allowance and you ate McDonalds 2-3x a week but on those days you ate everything else what people would consider "clean" your results are going to be the same, science shows this - it's simple thermodynamics. Similar to what you said about the chocolate bar.

However; I have done extreme IIFYM and BODYCOMPOSITION is the same regardless - but health obviously in the long term would suffer.

The first video he's a pro BB'er - I don't particually like him either but it's nice to see him speaking sense.

Second video is alan aragon - probably the top nutritionist in the fitness industry. He even managed to get John Meadows to open his mind, lol.

Mike Mentzer ate Ice Cream everyday with contest prep, and Jay Cutler ate candy corn and drank coke all the way to his shows when he won the Olympia.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@liam0810 I'd also like to say this is pretty cool that you've been having a mature discussion with me, it's rare for people to do that when flexible dieting is mentioned.

Mike Mentzer










Jay Cutler - recently talking about iifym, he does state himself you know; eat nutritious whole foods (as does IIFYM), but Jerry Ward (guy doing the iview) did not expect the responses he got.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> But you're misunderstanding what IIFYM / Flexible dieting is (it's not an extreme) - it's more like.. 80/20 70/30 at most - like 70% whole foods, etc and 30% of your favourite/treat type foods.
> 
> The extreme IIFYM is where you just eat "junK" 24/7 but the problem is thats what kids ssay they do now because they want to brag about flexible dieting, but that isn't what it is, nor is it ever what it was. I don't think you and I even disagree here.
> 
> ...


That's the issue with when people say flexible dieting or iifym, most will define that as just eating sh1t and saying "well I'm hitting my macros" where in my eyes they're not taking into account the type of carb they're having as not every carb is created equal (i.e effects on insulin levels).

In the diets I provide clients I do include food that you would class as junk like haribo or sugary cereal but this is used PWO when high gi carbs are required. But if I gave them diets where they had high gi carbs with each meal I think it'd effect the results.

Eating food like high gi carbs or processed food can have its place in bodybuilding as I like to sh1t load before a show and it worked wonders for me, but eating it day in day out which I believe many will take iifym / flexible dieting could do more harm than good.

I think iifym vs clean eating will split opinion on this forum and many forums and in the fitness industry for a long time as there are many for iifym and many against it


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> That's the issue with when people say flexible dieting or iifym, most will define that as just eating sh1t and saying "well I'm hitting my macros" where in my eyes they're not taking into account the type of carb they're having as not every carb is created equal (i.e effects on insulin levels).
> 
> In the diets I provide clients I do include food that you would class as junk like haribo or sugary cereal but this is used PWO when high gi carbs are required. But if I gave them diets where they had high gi carbs with each meal I think it'd effect the results.
> 
> ...


GI doesn't matter, thats why. Jay pretty much said the same thing. As does every science based coach now.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Also @liam0810

Elements Challenging the Glycemic Index - AlanAragon.com - Fitness Based on Science & Experience

Glycaemic Index Effects on Fuel Partitioning in Humans - Research Review | BodyRecomposition

Understanding the Glycemic Index | Men's Health - By Alan Aragon again.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Interesting opinions on IIFYM - I've used this as for me personally a 100% clean diet would be a bit too bland, I like a bag of crisps or a dessert every now and again, generally I eat 90/10 clean, unless you count eating white potatoes/rice as not clean due to GI rating. Also though I tend to to eat my treats after a workout, like have my protein shake with 30g dextrose and a mini roll or something along them lines. Refreshing hearing pros talk about this openly & understand it's not like some people tend to make out, with the eat crap all day long diet. Hit the macros and not all through sugar/trans fats, and you're laughing.


----------



## ddomanil (Sep 1, 2014)

If you're lucky enough to live near a branch of JJ Food Service you can buy fresh 10 kilos of chicken breast (pub / neighborhood restaurant quality) for £30, that equates to £3 / kilo. They also have other super cheap stuff.

Even though they are wholesale, they will sell to the public. Just rock up, pay cash and drive to the delivery area and you can load it on the back of your car.


----------

